# Web Service Programmierung



## Bortecin (10. Dez 2012)

Hallo, Ich bin gerade dabei ein Web Service zu entwickeln, um das Konzept besser zu verinnerlichen, damit ich für eine bereits bestehende Anwendung um ein Webservice erweitere. Habe bereits als Beispiel ein JAX-WS-Server und JAX-WS-Client in Eclipse erstellt und kann Server und Client problemlos starten.

Nun, soviel ich verstanden habe, muss ich an der Stelle mein Bsp. deployen. Damit ist eine Anbindung/Einsatz der - in dem Fall - von mir programmierten Beispielen in Tomcat (Ich verwende Tomcat) gemeint, oder?
Kann jemand mir das Grundprinzip des Web Service Deployments kurz erklaeren?


----------



## AndiE (10. Dez 2012)

Soweit ich das verstehe, nennt man die Aktion, die auf "File-Run- at Server" folgt, "Deployen". Danach wird der Webdienst an deinem eingestellten Host bereitgestellt, und du kannst ihn mit dem Client testen.


----------



## Bortecin (10. Dez 2012)

Nachdem ich das folgende JAX-Client und -Server Bsp. erfolgreich programmiert habe (JAX-WS Five Minute Tutorial | Javalobby), möchte ich dieses Bsp. deployen.
Nur, in diesem Bsp (JAX-WS Deployment Five Minute Tutorial | Javalobby)
habe ich mit Schritt 5 ein kleines Problem:
Here in der Anleitung steht:
*cd %project_home%
wsgen -s src -d build/classes -cp build/classes juma.mohammad.GreetingImpl*

Mein Projekt-Verzeichnis:
*C:\Users\Documents\MyWebService\JAX-WS-Deployment*

Wenn ich zu diesem obigen Verzeichnis wechsle und wsgen ... Befehl ausführe, dann bekomme ich die folgende Meldung: 

*Class not found: "example.stackoverflow.GreetingImpl"*

Was ist hier mit dem Projekt-Verzeichnis falsch?
Es ist unaufklaerlich, warum GreetingImpl nicht gefunden werden kann ???

P.S: Mein Package heisst nicht "juma.mohammad", sondern "example.stackoverflow", daher "example.stackoverflow.GreetingImpl" 
Ausserdem stehen sowohl Greeting.java als auch GreetingImpl.java bereits in C:\Users\Documents\MyWebService\JAX-WS-Deployment\src\example\stackoverflow


----------



## AndiE (10. Dez 2012)

Hallo,

es kann sein, dass dein Tutoial schon etwas alt ist( 2007). veruch dieses mal. Hat bei mir funktioniert, 
EVIAC: Getting started with JAX-WS


----------

